# Birth Certificate legalization: French Citizen moving to Dubai



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
How and what needs to be done to legalize birth certificate, issued in france for a french national prior to moving to Dubai. We live in UK and i am sponsoring my daughter for a residence permit in the UAE.
Any agents who could help do this for us. I guess i need a certified translation to english so do i certify and translate and then get legalized or?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I believe that your certificate translation needs to be attested first by foreign affairs ministry then UAE embassy.


----------

